# DTP- Cleaning the shower screen?



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi all,

Had my DTP for around 3 months using it every other day or so. When it comes to cleaning I've just followed the instruction booklet,however,on this forums people talk about removing the shower screen and cleaning it. Is this important? If so how often is it recommended?'Looks quite a difficult task prising away so I'm nervous about damaging the machine.

Thank you

Paul


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Do it weekly if you can just to keep all the coffee gunk down to a minimum.

I think it's a 3mm Allen key you need. Remove the centre bolt and then I use the Allen key to just pry it away from the seal. Just go steady and it will be fine. It's a robust screen so you won't hurt anything. Just make sure that the Allen head is clean when using Allen key. Don't want to strip that bolt head!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The IMS shower screen is a lot easier to pop off. Might be another option







.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Its really easy to get off. As Joey says, take the allen key bolt out and then I just wrap the allen key in a tea towel and prise it off. I've done it many times and there doesn't seem to be any issue.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It can take a bit of effort to prise out. I use a round ended blunt table knife - they type with handles that yellow that date from who knows when. Main thing I would say is no sharp edges otherwise you may find yourself needing a new seal.

I always flush my machine before every shot - just run a shot through an empty portafilter. Heats it up and helps keep things clean. I do the shower screen every month or so, probably bi monthly. The machine makes 3 to 8 mugs a day though, 7 days a week.

John

-


----------



## Mikesabey (Oct 19, 2017)

I do mine weekly, along with a clean cycle


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

I've found that if you prise off the shower screen when the machine is still warm, it makes it a lot easier to free it. I usually use small screwdriver to do the prising and use a tea towel between it and the shower screen to prevent any damage. I was hesitant about doing it the first time, but once you get the hang of it, it's fine and it's definitely worth doing to give the screen a proper clean.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yanked my shower screen off for the first time while machine was still hot. Used a small blunt knife covered in a tea towel. Easy peasy. I found getting using the front part of the group the easiest to get some leverage.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think I have seen a method of doing this that involves emptying the bean hopper on a BE and removing the water tank on both models - then placing the machine on it's side. It's possible to see the items more clearly that way. I did it once this way - bit of a pain so I now just place a mirror onto the drip tray. Also needs a torch in my case.

John

-


----------

